# Richards Bay Vapers



## Rooigevaar (26/1/16)

Anyone else here from Richards Bay and surroundings?
Let Us unite here!!!

@Rooigevaar
@DizZa
@Henx
@MISS"T"
@Spiri
@Ko7ad
@Evan

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (27/1/16)

Hello!! It's me...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (28/1/16)

Wish everyone could be this silent on the community whatsapp group!


----------



## Evan (28/1/16)

Greetings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/1/16)

Greetings @Evan we are having a small vape meet on Saturday from 17h00 at Jacks Corner (the Ridge) if you want to join!
Also PM me your cell no if you would like to join the local watsapp group for splitting shipping!


----------



## Evan (30/1/16)

I'm almost certain I won't be able to make the meet, but let me know about the next one. I'll pm you shortly 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper (24/3/17)

Eks Hier, nou nie so popular soos julle nie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/3/17)

DwaynePsytrooper said:


> Eks Hier, nou nie so popular soos julle nie



At least you are HERE!!!! Welcome to the forum!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

